# Milan: anche Pioli sotto accusa. Mai un piano B.



## admin (15 Febbraio 2021)

Come riportato da Mediaset, con la sconfitta contro lo Spezia, già la quarta del 2021, anche Pioli è finito sotto accusa. Il tecnico sembra non avere un piano B quando le cose si mettono male. E la soluzione non può essere sempre la palla lunga per Ibra.


----------



## Stex (15 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, con la sconfitta contro lo Spezia, già la quarta del 2021, anche Pioli è finito sotto accusa. Il tecnico sembra non avere un piano B quando le cose si mettono male. E la soluzione non può essere sempre la palla lunga per Ibra.



nemmeno l'inter ha un piano b. solo che non lo dicono senno lo si copia...

giornalai.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, con la sconfitta contro lo Spezia, già la quarta del 2021, anche Pioli è finito sotto accusa. Il tecnico sembra non avere un piano B quando le cose si mettono male. E la soluzione non può essere sempre la palla lunga per Ibra.


Su questo hanno ragione. Non è in grado di cambiare registro, i cambi sono spesso fatti a caso e il modulo resta sempre lo stesso. Se in a centrocampo vedi che stai soffrendo, non è pena di morte giocare a 3 in mezzo...


----------



## kipstar (15 Febbraio 2021)

a me viene da ridere....


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, con la sconfitta contro lo Spezia, già la quarta del 2021, anche Pioli è finito sotto accusa. Il tecnico sembra non avere un piano B quando le cose si mettono male. E la soluzione non può essere sempre la palla lunga per Ibra.



Eccolo il famoso piano B che non abbiamo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, con la sconfitta contro lo Spezia, già la quarta del 2021, anche Pioli è finito sotto accusa. Il tecnico sembra non avere un piano B quando le cose si mettono male. E la soluzione non può essere sempre la palla lunga per Ibra.



ma piano B di cosa. Abbiamo giocato malissimo e abbiamo perso. Punto. Ma veramente dopo 1 anno da primi in classifica mettiamo sotto accusa tutti? Abbiamo 17 punti in più dell'anno scorso. Di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Stex ha scritto:


> nemmeno l'inter ha un piano b. solo che non lo dicono senno lo si copia...
> 
> giornalai.



bellissimo il battibecco tra conte e capello sul piano b quando sono usciti dalla CL
in Serie A però probabilmente l'Inter non necessita di un piano B, è squadra che concede pochissimo e il peggio che gli è capitato nelle ultime partite è di non riuscire a sfondare l'udinese pareggiando 0-0 
Quando vai sotto invece ti serve il piano B


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, con la sconfitta contro lo Spezia, già la quarta del 2021, anche Pioli è finito sotto accusa. Il tecnico sembra non avere un piano B quando le cose si mettono male. E la soluzione non può essere sempre la palla lunga per Ibra.



difficilmente vinciamo partite senza giocare bene e quando andiamo sotto.
due difetti da rimuovere per essere una grande squadra definitivamente


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, con la sconfitta contro lo Spezia, già la quarta del 2021, anche Pioli è finito sotto accusa. Il tecnico sembra non avere un piano B quando le cose si mettono male. E la soluzione non può essere sempre la palla lunga per Ibra.



Certo, è colpa di Pioli.

Va esonerato.

Certo certo.


----------



## bmb (15 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, con la sconfitta contro lo Spezia, già la quarta del 2021, anche Pioli è finito sotto accusa. Il tecnico sembra non avere un piano B quando le cose si mettono male. E la soluzione non può essere sempre la palla lunga per Ibra.



Quanto mi piacerebbe vedere un mese (4-5 partite) l'inter senza Lukaku. Mamma mia che grasse risate mi farei.


----------



## Marcex7 (15 Febbraio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Su questo hanno ragione. Non è in grado di cambiare registro, i cambi sono spesso fatti a caso e il modulo resta sempre lo stesso. Se in a centrocampo vedi che stai soffrendo, non è pena di morte giocare a 3 in mezzo...



Capello in settimana ha detto"Mai visto degli allenamenti così".
Pioli ha ribadito il concetto post Milan Spezia.
Quando la testa gira al contrario amen.Non è che c'è un errore sempre a monte.Semplicemente le cose vanno così


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, con la sconfitta contro lo Spezia, già la quarta del 2021, anche Pioli è finito sotto accusa. Il tecnico sembra non avere un piano B quando le cose si mettono male. E la soluzione non può essere sempre la palla lunga per Ibra.



Il piano B c’é : palla lunga e caccia alle seconde palle. Al limite il problema é che si ricorre troppo poco quando ti pressano forte.

Poi piani B ne abbiamo visti diversi: Leao a destra e 3 punte in campo, Leao 3/4. Diaz centrale e Chala che parte da sinistra...

Il problema non sono i piani B, ma come li attui.


----------



## davidelynch (15 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, con la sconfitta contro lo Spezia, già la quarta del 2021, anche Pioli è finito sotto accusa. Il tecnico sembra non avere un piano B quando le cose si mettono male. E la soluzione non può essere sempre la palla lunga per Ibra.



Invece palla lunga a lukaku è geniale come schema...


----------



## danjr (15 Febbraio 2021)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Invece palla lunga a lukaku è geniale come schema...



Infatti è la stessa cosa che si dicava all'Inter quando è uscita dall'Europa. La lazio ieri ha fatto la partita (anche sbagliando), emblematico il terzo gol dove stavano attaccando in massa, perdono palla e rimane un 1 contro 1 Lukaku-Parolo. Se noi Giochiamo come contro Lo Spezia finisce 0-0 con la palla che non muove dal dischetto del centrocampo


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, con la sconfitta contro lo Spezia, già la quarta del 2021, anche Pioli è finito sotto accusa. Il tecnico sembra non avere un piano B quando le cose si mettono male. E la soluzione non può essere sempre la palla lunga per Ibra.


Eravamo primi da inizio campionato e adesso Pioli è scarso per aver perso una partita.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Febbraio 2021)

Sempre detto.

La cosa grave è che sta passando l'idea di avere un allenatore.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Febbraio 2021)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sempre detto.
> 
> La cosa grave è che sta passando l'idea di avere un allenatore.



Concordo,di certo non è allenatore da grande Milan,semmai la società ambisse ad esserlo.


----------



## Zenos (15 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Eravamo primi da inizio campionato e adesso Pioli è scarso per aver perso una partita.



4 partite perse nell'ultimo mese di cui 3 in campionato è una marcia da metà classifica.contro lo Spezia ha tenuto lo stesso modulo 83 minuti senza riuscire a fare un tiro in porta. Gravissimo,non facciamo l'errore come con Gattuso eh ma siamo 3,eh ma siamo 4 e poi c'è la siamo presi in quel posto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 4 partite perse nell'ultimo mese di cui 3 in campionato è una marcia da metà classifica.contro lo Spezia ha tenuto lo stesso modulo 83 minuti senza riuscire a fare un tiro in porta. Gravissimo,non facciamo l'errore come con Gattuso eh ma siamo 3,eh ma siamo 4 e poi c'è la siamo presi in quel posto.



Quindi cosa facciamo ? Lo cacciamo ?


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Capello in settimana ha detto"Mai visto degli allenamenti così".
> Pioli ha ribadito il concetto post Milan Spezia.
> Quando la testa gira al contrario amen.Non è che c'è un errore sempre a monte.Semplicemente le cose vanno così



Infatti. Piacerebbe vincerle tutte e fare 100 punti, ma non è cosi la vita reale. La stagione passa anche da momenti come questi piaccia o no, non bisogna sempre volere teste che rotolano alle prime difficoltà cavolo...

Mettere in discussione Pioli adesso è ridicolo, osceno, vergognoso. Questi sono gli aggettivi giusti e unici da usare, altroché.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 4 partite perse nell'ultimo mese di cui 3 in campionato è una marcia da metà classifica.contro lo Spezia ha tenuto lo stesso modulo 83 minuti senza riuscire a fare un tiro in porta. Gravissimo,non facciamo l'errore come con Gattuso eh ma siamo 3,eh ma siamo 4 e poi c'è la siamo presi in quel posto.



Quindi che si fa? Giusto per capire...


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Piacerebbe vincerle tutte e fare 100 punti, ma non è cosi la vita reale. La stagione passa anche da momenti come questi piaccia o no, non bisogna sempre volere teste che rotolano alle prime difficoltà cavolo...
> 
> Mettere in discussione Pioli adesso è ridicolo, osceno, vergognoso. Questi sono gli aggettivi giusti e unici da usare, altroché.



Amen.


----------



## Zenos (15 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quindi che si fa? Giusto per capire...



Pe ora nulla ovviamente si continua sperando di riprenderci quanto prima. Ma dire che ad oggi Pioli ha dimostrato di non aver un piano B non mi sembra un eresia.


----------



## chicagousait (15 Febbraio 2021)

Non capisco questo disfattismo. Abbiamo perso meritatamente e ora siamo secondi. Quanti lo scorso anno avrebbero pagato per vedere il Milan in questa posizione? Siamo più in alto di quanto ci saremmo tutti aspettati di essere eppure a leggere sembra quasi di essere in zona retrocessione.
Veniamo da anni di nulla cosmico, abbiamo perso male con una neo promossa; pazienza. Non dobbiamo e possiamo permetterci di pensare di aver compromesso tutto quando il nostro reale obiettivo è ritornare in Champions.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il piano B c’é : palla lunga e caccia alle seconde palle. Al limite il problema é che si ricorre troppo poco quando ti pressano forte.
> 
> Poi piani B ne abbiamo visti diversi: Leao a destra e 3 punte in campo, Leao 3/4. Diaz centrale e Chala che parte da sinistra...
> 
> Il problema non sono i piani B, ma come li attui.



Con il tuo primo piano B ( fatto bene però, non con il lancetto posizionale di Donnarma ad Ibrahimovic) avremmo tolto all 80% le armi allo Spezia che gli hanno permesso di darci una lezione di calcio.

L'altro piano B non sarebbe servito.

Quando giocano tutti male, c'è stato un problema tattico in cui tutti si sono trovati male.


----------



## Alfabri (15 Febbraio 2021)

Non prestiamoci a questo giochino psicologico. Tutti compatti attorno al mister e alla squadra, che stanno facendo un gran lavoro. Punto.


----------



## Shmuk (15 Febbraio 2021)

In teoria, come d'improvviso ci siamo gonfiati, così potremmo sgonfiarci. Il meccanismo alla base di tale fenomeno non lo conosco, ma filerebbe. Ora si comincerà a vedere veramente di che pasta siamo fatti. Le avvisaglie comunque erano nell'aria, il burian e lo Spezia c'entrano relativamente. Probabilmente c'è anche un pò di appagamento.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Febbraio 2021)

Sulla mancanza di un piano B condivido anche io.

Si potrebbe provare un 3 4 1 2 
con Kjaer Romagnoli Tomori centrali
Theo Benna Kessie Calabria
Chala 
Rebic/Leao Ibra

in questo modo saremmo in grado di essere più forti a centrocampo e soffrire di meno sulle palle alte e gli 1 vs 1


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Pe ora nulla ovviamente si continua sperando di riprenderci quanto prima. Ma dire che ad oggi Pioli ha dimostrato di non aver un piano B non mi sembra un eresia.



Pensare di esonerare Pioli adesso sarebbe follia, senza dubbio. Però ci sono dei dati da tenere d’occhio.

Quando arrivò all’Inda, un’Inda inferiore a questo Milan sotto ogni aspetto, esordì nel Novembre 2016, proprio contro di noi, in un derby finito 2-2, con un’Inda a otto punti dal terzo posto, allora ultimo posto disponibile per la Champions.

Da quel momento, cioè dalla tredicesima giornata, fino ad arrivare ad Inter-Atalanta 7-1 alla 28esima, fece 36 punti in 16 partite, media punti di 2,3 punti a partita (la stessa media punti del Milan nel girone d’andata di quest’anno). Peccato che poi, dopo che si chiuse la 28esima, il nostro riuscì, dalla 29esima in poi, a fare questi risultati:

1. Torino Inter 2-2 (ventinovesima giornata).
2. Inter-Sampdoria 1-2.
3. Crotone-Inter 2-1.
4. Inter-Milan 2-2.
5. Fiorentina-Inter 5-4.
6. Inter-Napoli 0-1.
7. Genoa-Inter 1-0 (venendo esonerato)

Crollo totale, dopo 16 partite con una media punti di 2,3 punti a partita (la STESSA media del girone d’andata di quest’anno del Milan, perché 43 punti in 19 giornate sono 2,3 punti a partita) è seguito un filotto di DUE PUNTI IN SETTE PARTITE.

La stessa cosa che poi succederà anche con la Fiorentina, crollo totale nel girone di ritorno.

Siccome abbiamo la quinta in classifica con una partita in meno da recuperare (quindi potenzialmente a -6) e con ancora lo scontro diretto contro di noi da giocare (quindi potenzialmente -3), è evidente che ritornare risucchiati nella mer.da dell’Europa League non sia una prospettiva così remota.

C’è solo un problema:

1. Senza CL altro che Donnarumma, tutti i migliori partirebbero.

2. Se non ci qualificassimo in CL quest’anno faremmo la storia del calcio in negativo, diventando zimbelli mondiali, oltre che essere costretti ad altri cinque anni di lacrime e sangue.

Quindi ripeto: esonerare Pioli adesso sarebbe follia, ma serve un’inversione di rotta, perché Pioli è capace di fare andare a medie scudetto anche delle squadrette ridicole come l’Inda 2016/2017 (che fece 2,3 punti a partita per quasi un girone intero, perché 16 partite sono quasi un girone) per poi piombare a fare una media punti da retrocessione per due mesi. Ecco, questo non potremmo permettercelo.

Compatti attorno al Mister, quindi, che però non deve pensare di poterci far fare sei punti nelle prossime 10 partite e che a tutti vada bene, perché un altro anno senza CL non possiamo permettercelo.

Nemmeno lui deve pensare di avere il posto garantito fino a fine stagione comunque vada, perché se lui non ci facesse andare in CL dopo aver fatto due gironi da 84 punti diventerebbe il simbolo dell’allenatore perdente e incompiuto, ma questi sarebbero anche fatti suoi, la cosa grave sarebbe ciò che accadrebbe a noi, ossia un altro lustro di lacrime e sangue e diventare barzelletta mondiali (perché prendevamo in giro l’Inda per il Malmoe, L’Helsinborg, il 6-0, il 5 Maggio, il Beer Sheva, ma perdere la CL da campioni d’inverno e dopo un anno solare intero da scudetto sarebbe peggio di tutte le “imprese” sopra elencate).

Quindi veda di rimettersi in carreggiata anche lui.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pensare di esonerare Pioli adesso sarebbe follia, senza dubbio. Però ci sono dei dati da tenere d’occhio.
> 
> Quando arrivò all’Inda, un’Inda inferiore a questo Milan sotto ogni aspetto, esordì nel Novembre 2016, proprio contro di noi, in un derby finito 2-2, con un’Inda a otto punti dal terzo posto, allora ultimo posto disponibile per la Champions.
> 
> ...



vabbè dai questi confronti non hanno molto significato. Possiamo trovare segmentini in tutti gli allenatori e trarne conclusioni. Ricordiamoci comunque che è 1 anno che giochiamo facendo record di punti, non 10 partite.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> vabbè dai questi confronti non hanno molto significato. Possiamo trovare segmentini in tutti gli allenatori e trarne conclusioni. Ricordiamoci comunque che è 1 anno che giochiamo facendo record di punti, non 10 partite.



Appunto per questo che rimanere fuori dalla CL dopo un anno e due gironi da 84 punti, oltre che affossarci economicamente e tecnicamente per il prossimo lustro, sarebbe totalmente inaccettabile.

Comunque che Pioli in genera abbia crolli verticali nei gironi di ritorno è cosa confermata dal suo storico.

Magari quest’anno andrà diversamente, anche perché questo Milan è sia per singoli che per collettivo tre spanne superiore alle squadre da lui precedentemente allenate, ma se non dovesse succedere e dovessimo vedere nelle prossime partite di essere su una china pericolosa andranno prese decisioni forti.

Prima che sia troppo tardi.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi cosa facciamo ? Lo cacciamo ?



no..lo teniamo e poi a fine anno lo ringraziamo e salutiamo..tranne nel caso di scudetto allora lo teniamo (eh beh )

nel caso poi le cose si mettessero clamorosamente male e rischiassimo seriamente di non raggiungere nemmeno la champions lo sostituiamo con Spalletti (mi spiace essere ripetitivo ma non ne vedo altri disponibili adatti)

chiaramente a quel punto Spalletti sarebbe anche l'allenatore della prox stagione quindi bisognerebbe pensarci bene

comunque questo è il mio piano e mi sembra di buon senso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> no..lo teniamo e poi a fine anno lo ringraziamo e salutiamo..tranne nel caso di scudetto allora lo teniamo (eh beh )
> 
> nel caso poi le cose si mettessero clamorosamente male e rischiassimo seriamente di non raggiungere nemmeno la champions lo sostituiamo con Spalletti (mi spiace essere ripetitivo ma non ne vedo altri disponibili adatti)
> 
> ...



Esatto, è anche la mia idea.

La cosa sicura al 100% è che quest’anno non possiamo permetterci di perdere la CL, perché ne va del nostro futuro, se per evitare ciò sarà necessario buttare Pioli nella carta e cartone, ebbene sia.


----------



## Raryof (15 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Appunto per questo che rimanere fuori dalla CL dopo un anno e due gironi da 84 punti, oltre che affossarci economicamente e tecnicamente per il prossimo lustro, sarebbe totalmente inaccettabile.
> 
> Comunque che Pioli in genera abbia crolli verticali nei gironi di ritorno è cosa confermata dal suo storico.
> 
> ...



Guarda è proprio così, con Allegri libero poi, perché il simbolo dell'allenatore mediocre è proprio quello che va in bambola quando ha tutti i giocatori a disposizione e si rifugia sempre nel solito gioco che faceva giocare bene la squadra un anno prima pure quando le cose stanno cominciando a girare male.
La società lo sapeva secondo me, non è sicura, non ha rinnovato a Calha e Donna solo per questo perché non ha la certezza di arrivare quarta nemmeno oggi, infatti abbiamo una marea di prestiti che potremo decidere se attivare o meno a fine stagione, siamo ancora un cantiere e non un hotel extra lusso e questo è bene che Pioli se lo metta in testa perché finché si farà comandare da Ibra o dal fake capitano affonderà pure lui senza averci nemmeno provato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Guarda è proprio così, con Allegri libero poi, perché il simbolo dell'allenatore mediocre è proprio quello che va in bambola quando ha tutti i giocatori a disposizione e si rifugia sempre nel solito gioco che faceva giocare bene la squadra un anno prima pure quando le cose stanno cominciando a girare male.
> La società lo sapeva secondo me, non è sicura, non ha rinnovato a Calha e Donna solo per questo perché non ha la certezza di arrivare quarta nemmeno oggi, infatti abbiamo una marea di prestiti che potremo decidere se attivare o meno a fine stagione, siamo ancora un cantiere e non un hotel extra lusso e questo è bene che Pioli se lo metta in testa perché finché si farà comandare da Ibra o dal fake capitano affonderà pure lui senza averci nemmeno provato.


Esattamente.

Sono anche io certo che la faccenda rinnovi non sia ancora sistemata solo ed esclusivamente perché con uno come Pioli in panchina non si può essere sicuri della CL nemmeno dopo un girone d’andata come quello fatto, purtroppo, ma appena (e se) arriveremo alla qualificazione matematica per me li rinnoveranno.

Quello che è certo è che il Milan viene prima, molto prima, di Mister Pioli, e se il medesimo pensa di fare uno dei suoi soliti gironi di ritorno da retrocessione compromettendo la qualificazione CL e il nostro futuro si sbaglia di grosso. Ma di grossissimo.


----------



## Zenos (15 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pensare di esonerare Pioli adesso sarebbe follia, senza dubbio. Però ci sono dei dati da tenere d’occhio.
> 
> Quando arrivò all’Inda, un’Inda inferiore a questo Milan sotto ogni aspetto, esordì nel Novembre 2016, proprio contro di noi, in un derby finito 2-2, con un’Inda a otto punti dal terzo posto, allora ultimo posto disponibile per la Champions.
> 
> ...



Perfetta disamina.


----------



## Milanoide (15 Febbraio 2021)

Io non ho la verità in tasca, ma mi stupisco della vostra scarsa memoria.
Cominciamo dal candidato Allegri, a noi ben noto.
Non ha dato alle sue squadre un decimo della identità, organizzazione e spregiudicatezza (dopo dieci anni di fifoni) che ci ha dato Pioli.
È un gestore di squadre impostate da altri (i creatori).
Con un livello tecnico come quello della Juve di 3-4 anni fa è stato flagellato dalla critica.
La sua capacità di motivatore e direttore del gioco si risolve nel " DAI-DAI-DAI-DAI!
2 punti a favore:
1) Occasionalmente, prepara bene le partite clou. Eravamo molto più scarsi del Barca che ci trovavamo sempre nei gironi, ma al netto di Messi, la giocavamo contenendo ma bene. Bisogna saper fare anche quello.
2) il suo, "il calcio è semplice" è un ottimo antidoto contro gli eccessi di cervellotica dei professoroni di ruolo.
Però travalica facilmente in un calcio ignorante.

Sarri monocorde quanto Pioli nel modulo, con l'aggravante che ha in testa solo 11 titolari che inevitabilmente prima o poi calano.

Spalletti. Spalletti? Spalletti! Ehm ....
Quello che con una squadra molto più forte della nostra si è giocato l'accesso alla CL contro noi e Atalanta fino a 10 minuti dalla fine del campionato? Volete quello li????
Si certo, ha dovuto gestire la fine di Totti a Roma, Wando Naro a Milano. Ma con lui sulla panchina quanti Lautaro verrebbero svenduti e rimpianti perché non si trova il modo di farlo giocare con un altro attaccante forte?
Fate i bravi, su. 
Il mangia allenatore è una roba da cuggini. Ed io non ho cuggini.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Io non ho la verità in tasca, ma mi stupisco della vostra scarsa memoria.
> Cominciamo dal candidato Allegri, a noi ben noto.
> Non ha dato alle sue squadre un decimo della identità, organizzazione e spregiudicatezza (dopo dieci anni di fifoni) che ci ha dato Pioli.
> È un gestore di squadre impostate da altri (i creatori).
> ...



Dipende tutto da Pioli, se riuscirà a cambiare l’inerzia da ora in poi oppure no.

Abbiamo nove punti sul quinto posto, peccato che :

1. La quinta abbia una partita in meno (potenziale -6).

2. Se ci battesse nello scontro diretto a San Siro potrebbe andare a -3.

3. Dopo il derby incombente ci aspettino scontri *tutti fuori casa *con Roma, Juve, Atalanta e Lazio (e se è vero che da inizio 2021 abbiamo comunque fatto 15 punti in otto partite, che vorrebbe dire altri 30 punti nelle 16 rimaste, è altrettanto vero che è da inizio anno che giochiamo malissimo e vinciamo diverse partite per caso, come contro Bologna e Benevento; ed è innegabile che il Milan visto da inizio *2021* in poi in quei quattro scontri diretti fuori casa summenzionati potrebbe benissimo fare non più di 3/4 punti). 

Quindi nessuno vuole mangiare Pioli, ma la sua storia dimostra che è capace di farti 20 partite da Liverpool 2019/2020 e poi altre 10 partite da Milan 1981/1982.

E se a noi adesso capitasse il secondo caso bruceremmo tutto, nostro futuro compreso (la trattativa per Ronnadumma è solo un timido assaggio di ciò che accadrebbe con un quinto posto a Maggio).

In caso ci fossero avvisaglie di ciò si, bisognerà chiamare Spalletti che è uno che ha portato al quarto posto squadre molto inferiori a QUESTO Milan (come l’Inda 2017/2018, che davvero nessuno con un minimo di onestà intellettuale può reputare superiore al Milan attuale, né nei singoli né nel collettivo).

Chiaramente nessuno vuole un avvicendamento ora, ma serve una reazione immediata.

Parliamoci chiaro: Pioli è SEMPRE stato un mediocre. Sempre. A lui la responsabilità di dimostrare di non esserlo più e di aver fatto il salto quantico, a lui la responsabilità di non fare più quanto fatto con Inda e Fiorentina nei gironi di ritorno.


----------



## Djici (16 Febbraio 2021)

Eh si Rangnick almeno aveva il piano B e pure il C.


----------

